# What I bought at REPTICON



## Scruffy Aphid Herder (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey all, so I decided to pick up something new at repticon and I ended up getting a pair of *red-eyed crocodile skinks*.

Anyone ever had/have these ???

I'm told they need humidity and are not too keen on lighting or basking bulbs..

Their a fairly new kept species so care sheets are all different online. but right now I'm keeping them the same way I'd keep a dart frog or semi tropical.


----------



## azn567 (Jul 8, 2013)

I have kept 4 of these not too long ago. They need to be kept warm as well. They seemed to be pretty shy and some enjoy swimming as well..


----------



## Scruffy Aphid Herder (Jul 9, 2013)

what happened with them ?


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Jul 12, 2013)

Pics?


----------

